# Upgrade option iOS Tesla app



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Upgraded to iPhone 12 pro and just noticed that the Upgrade Option in the Tesla app is missing. Is it gone for everyone or is this a bug with the 12 Pro?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Upgrade option is still alive and well in my app. iPhone X.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

I have iphone 12 pro and it's there for me.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks, restarted the phone and now the Upgrades option is back.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I don’t see any upgrade option either; iPhone 11 on ios14. Could someone provide a screenshot of where it would be? Not planning to purchase any upgrades, but just curious what I’m missing.

Edit: Nevermind. I think it’s not there because I access the cars via an account that doesn’t own the cars. Only way I can also get to solar that is on a different account.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

My app has never had it, OS version not withstanding. Support said I could go to the website? What ?? Losing their chance for impulse buy for sure


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

This happened to me a couple of times and restarting the phone fixes it.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

serpico007 said:


> This happened to me a couple of times and restarting the phone fixes it.


I wish - I think Tesla has it in for me!


----------



## SAronian (Apr 4, 2019)

iPhone 12 Pro still showing - 7th one down.


----------

